# Professor Darshan Singh: Apology Irrelevant



## spnadmin (Jun 21, 2010)

*Professor Darshan Singh: Apology Irrelevant*


Springfield, Virginia - Professor Darshan Singh Khalsa  will not be apologizing to the jathedaars. The five takht jathedars  earlier this month offered to allow back into the Panth anyone that had  been excommunicated, if they submit an apology to the Akal Takht. But  Darshan Singh, who was excommunicated in January, today said that  apologizing to the Akal Takht would be meaningless. 

  “You have to understand what you are apologizing for,” he said in an  interview following his kirtan in Virginia. He went the Akal Takht when  he was summoned, but was given thankhaa for not meeting with the  jathedaars in the nearby office building, he said. He will not apologize  for something he did not do.  The Sikh Sangat of Virginia invited Professor Darshan Singh to do shabad  kirtan for this morning’s divaan commemorating Guru Arjan Dev ji’s  gurpurab. About 225 people attended the divan, many unaware that he  would be doing the kirtan. On its Web site, the announcement originally  stated that a famous raagi would be doing kirtan for gurpurab. Darshan  Singh’s name appeared early this morning and fliers quickly distributed.   

 “The announcement was purposely delayed to prevent his adversaries from  planning any disruption of the program,” said Giani Kuldeep Singh of the  sangat. “People are longing to see him, but some are afraid of  miscreants causing problems.”  Darshan Singh was unshaken.  

 “People who create mischief are welcome to come to any divan,” he said  in Punjabi. “They need to listen to shabad kirtan more than anyone.”  
 Kuldeep Singh adorned him with a saropa and honored him with a large  plaque on behalf of the metropolitan Washington sangats. 

 Darshan Singh granted an exclusive interview after the divan at Kuldeep  Singh’s house. A few people followed him there after the divaan, and a  more trickled in from other gurdwaras to chat with him.   

 Many gurdwaras in Canada and United States continue to invite him for  kirtan. The number of invitations has not decreased since the thankhaa,  he said. And he has not experienced any problems or disruptions. 

 “At my age, as long as I am able, I will continue to go where I am  invited.” 


Note: _Story by Anju Kaur 
Sikh News Network staff journalist
EMAIL="anjukaur@sikhnn.com"

Professor Darshan Singh: Apology Irrelevant :: SikhNN :: The Next Generation of News and Views

Forwarded by email by forum member Soul-jyot ji_


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 21, 2010)

Well done Prof. Sahib!

I agree with you. You have no reason to apologise. It is the Akaal Takhat that needs to apologise for misusing their powers. It is a shame they have ignored their duties as Sikhs.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 21, 2010)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Well done Prof. Sahib!
> 
> I agree with you. You have no reason to apologise. It is the Akaal Takhat that needs to apologise for misusing their powers. It is a shame they have ignored their duties as Sikhs.
> 
> Tejwant Singh



If I may *add* another thought. Tejwant ji ... On what basis does Akal Takht give the opportunity "to apologize?" Apologize to whom? Akal Takht represents the interests of "the panth." To the panth any apologies would be owed. Since Akal Takht did not follow the outline prescribed in SRM for matters addressing the panth as a whole, i.e., a Gurmatta, there is no infringement, no one to apologize to, and nothing to apologize for. 

This entire event is a charade. And reading above, below and between the lines, it may actually be a tactic intended to bring sectarian leaders and their flocks back into the fold, in order to pack the ballot boxes for SGPC next year.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 21, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> If I may *add* another thought. Tejwant ji ... On what basis does Akal Takht give the opportunity "to apologize?" Apologize to whom? Akal Takht represents the interests of "the panth." To the panth any apologies would be owed. Since Akal Takht did not follow the outline prescribed in SRM for matters addressing the panth as a whole, i.e., a Gurmatta, there is no infringement, no one to apologize to, and nothing to apologize for.
> 
> This entire event is a charade. And reading above, below and between the lines, it may actually be a tactic intended to bring sectarian leaders and their flocks back into the fold, in order to pack the ballot boxes for SGPC next year.



Narayanjot ji,

Guru Fateh.

And well said.

Thanks.

Tejwant Singh


----------

